# Where to buy interesting yeasts in Sydney?



## welly2 (2/8/16)

My two closest LHBS basically stock a handful of yeast strains - US-05, S-04 etc. but not much more than that, occasionally they stock a few White Labs yeasts. Am happy to venture a bit further out of the inner west to pick up some different yeasts.

My future plans to brew are:

- Munich Helles
- Dry Irish Stout
- Yorkshire Bitter
- Hefeweizen


----------



## barls (2/8/16)

dave will order for you if you want so will. esb if they don't have it.
id try those as a start


----------



## AJS2154 (2/8/16)

Yeah, like Barls said, the ESB guys have a great range, and I have bought plenty of different yeasts at Daves too. They are the pick of the bunch for me..


----------



## kaiserben (3/8/16)

"The Brew Shop" (ESB) chain of stores sell White Labs and The Yeast Bay liquid yeasts. 

"Sydney Home Brew" at Alexandria is part of that chain, but you'd be wise to call ahead as they're not the main store of the chain. Call ahead to organise for a particular strain to be ready to collect from the store you want. 

Their website is a bit clunky, so I can't just link to their entire range on one page, but here they are broken down into categories: 
White Labs Ale range
White Labs Specialty Ale range
White Labs Blended range
White Labs Lager range
White Labs Platinum range (White Labs have re-branded most Platinum strains and they're now only available if enough people order them) 
White Labs Brett & Bacteria range
The Yeast Bay range

I made a Helles with WLP838 (Southern German Lager) yeast and loved the results. 
I then re-used it in a Bock and loved the results there too. 

For a Hefe I've used both WLP300 and WLP351. Both good. 

I've been loving WLP002 in sweet stouts (and recently used it in a Dark Mild Ale, still in fermenter). 
I used WLP004 in an Irish Red and will soon try it in a dry stout. 

I used Yeast Bay's Vermont IPA strain in both a Pale Ale and an IPA recently (yet to taste). 

I've got a Yeast Bay "Franconian Dark Lager" strain in my fridge begging to be fed sweet wort. 

But I've barely scratched the surface of what's available.


----------

